# Is there any Deathwatch character generators



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

hi i'm looking for any deathwatch character generators if you know of one (or more) please tell, thanks in advance


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I found an Excel based one here:
http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_foros_discusion.asp?efid=179&efcid=46&efidt=460416


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

i could not get it working, but thanks anyway


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

There's a whole rpg book about Deathwatch..?


----------

